# Feynlab Pure Rinseless



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

First use of this yesterday. Got carried away and didn’t take any test / performance pics ( this is before starting ) . Cleaning is definitely much stronger than ONR , which is what I wanted. I’d say easily strip lighter LSPs.
Cheers to @stangalang for the recommendation 👍


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought some a couple of weeks ago from in2detailing and a few other bits to make the order up to £50 for free delivery. But they got my order mixed up with another, I sent the wrong stuff back but whoever got my order kept it as it was worth twice what they ordered. No idea why in2detailing didn’t contact them. It’s now out of stock again so no idea when I’ll get to try it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep its good stuff but be weary of it leaving streaks on glass if its not wiped off fast enough...also it dries fast and streaks on paint as well if you wash it at a hot sunny day! Thats what ONR is better at...it doesnt streak and its a great glass cleaner. 
But yeah...since ONR is running out in the entire EU, feynlab is a great alternative! Ive been also using it for the past 1+ year. Its great for those winter washes as it melts away all (or at least the majority) of road salt and winter grime.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice bottle design. Carpro Ech20 is a very good ONR alternative and very versatile.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

A&J said:


> Yep its good stuff but be weary of it leaving streaks on glass if its not wiped off fast enough...also it dries fast and streaks on paint as well if you wash it at a hot sunny day! Thats what ONR is better at...it doesnt streak and its a great glass cleaner.
> But yeah...since ONR is running out in the entire EU, feynlab is a great alternative! Ive been also using it for the past 1+ year. Its great for those winter washes as it melts away all (or at least the majority) of road salt and winter grime.


 I was pretty quick drying, luckily in the shade of the garage. Feynlab is very expensive , well was fro Feynlab french site. Cheers for the winter tip as I don’t intend using the Feynlab regularly. Sorry about the ONR shortage, I probably didn’t help buying 5 stock bottles after trying it💩.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

LeeH said:


> Nice bottle design. Carpro Ech20 is a very good ONR alternative and very versatile.


I‘ll check my regular suppliers for carpro now 👍👍👍👍


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That measure system on the bottle is trash though 

Im totally sold on this stuff, and im using it for more things more often. From a cleaning point of view its barely the same thing, very happy you are happy


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

stangalang said:


> That measure system on the bottle is trash though
> 
> Im totally sold on this stuff, and im using it for more things more often. From a cleaning point of view its barely the same thing, very happy you are happy


I looked at the measure system and it’s less accurate than me ! Hence the measure stolen from the kitchen in exchange for all the glass cloths and glass cleaner that appears in the house from the garage !
The only thing that would stop me using it regularly is that I’m loving polish angel a lot at the minute and its lovely but easily removed so perhaps ONR for in between. Or do you recommend a weaker mix Feynlab that would work? It would be good as ONR Seems in short supply. 
Cheers and thanks again 👍


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

stangalang said:


> That measure system on the bottle is trash though
> 
> Im totally sold on this stuff, and im using it for more things more often. From a cleaning point of view its barely the same thing, very happy you are happy


What’s the issue?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

If you hold the bottle the other way round it works perfectly. There is a flaw that if you tip it towards the straw end it can tip more product than is desired.

I'll save you time and money, don't use this with polish angel LSPs unless you're looking to significantly degrade. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> If you hold the bottle the other way round it works perfectly. There is a flaw that if you tip it towards the straw end it can tip more product than is desired.
> 
> I'll save you time and money, don't use this with polish angel LSPs unless you're looking to significantly degrade.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I purchased it as a strip wash, so very happy with the performance. I have a good stock of ONR for the regular washes. Cheers for the tip though 👍 but PA is my current favourite as it’s like me, simple 🤪


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have this bottle on a unrelated chemical, it works perfectly. Unscrew the cap, squeeze to the level, then pour. It doses perfectly.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

121DOM said:


> I looked at the measure system and it’s less accurate than me ! Hence the measure stolen from the kitchen in exchange for all the glass cloths and glass cleaner that appears in the house from the garage !
> The only thing that would stop me using it regularly is that I’m loving polish angel a lot at the minute and its lovely but easily removed so perhaps ONR for in between. Or do you recommend a weaker mix Feynlab that would work? It would be good as ONR Seems in short supply.
> Cheers and thanks again 👍


Does it really degrade it that much? I must confess i havent used polish angel in quite some time. I must check it against a few waxes here.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Does it really degrade it that much? I must confess i havent used polish angel in quite some time. I must check it against a few waxes here.


Can say to be honest as I’ve only used on an untreated car. Atbalfour commented or would. The panels did appear squeaky clean for a waterless wash. I’ll try it next week on the other car, has master sealant and a few coats of Rapidwaxx .


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I haven't used FPR specifically with PA as in my experience their LSPs have no chemical resistance and almost certainly would result in a waste of expensive product.

There was a thread on Autopia some time ago which seemed to indicate that it knocked back almost all tested LSPs except for coatings. I'm pretty sure that included some PA LSPs too. 

That was certainly my experience with using it on IGL Premier, SC Mist and a few others which are considerably more durable and chemical resistant than PA. Both these products last really well against alkaline pre washes but were immediately knocked back by FPR, I would hazard a guess at how PA would perform given its abysmal resistance to the same pre washes). 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

For me FPR a is a great cleaner And like you say would strip quite a few LSPs . ONR seems to be ok with the couple of PA LSPs I have. For me any excuse to chill and apply product is great, as well as try and use some up !


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

121DOM said:


> For me FPR a is a great cleaner And like you say would strip quite a few LSPs . ONR seems to be ok with the couple of PA LSPs I have. For me any excuse to chill and apply product is great, as well as try and use some up !


At £46 per 200ml I would be in no hurry to get to the end of the bottle  

ONR is a 5/10 for cleaning vs. Feynlab which is closer to a 9. ONR also leaves something behind which can temporarily alter the characteristics of the LSP, in some cases negatively, in other cases it'll boost and prolong it.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> At £46 per 200ml I would be in no hurry to get to the end of the bottle
> 
> €27 for a 1000ml bottle in France so £22. Looks like the guys in Chicago are stiffing the Uk


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> At £46 per 200ml I would be in no hurry to get to the end of the bottle





121DOM said:


> €27 for a 1000ml bottle in France so £22. Looks like the guys in Chicago are stiffing the Uk


I think he meant the price of the PA stuff


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

macmark said:


> I think he meant the price of the PA stuff


Thought a little odd it was that expensive. They now do CS colour where you can enter your paint code, now that is expensive and won’t be trying that for sure .


----------

